# Data Tag Decoder Project



## datatagdecoder (Jul 10, 2014)

Everyone is encouraged to participate in the Data Tag Decoder if you have any GM product (except trucks) from 1964-1972.

Welcome to DataTagDecoder.Com | DataTagDecoder.Com

Try it out and let me know what you think.

- Follow -
Twitter: @datatagdecoder
Facebook: http://facebook.com/datatagdecoder
Email: [email protected]


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

*missing some codes*

Tr272


----------

